# Homemade Tools >  How To Make A Simple Drip Feed Oiler (For Your Milling Machine)

## AB-SHOP

G'day everyone and welcome back, this video will show you a simple way to get a Drip Feed Oiler on your milling machine, without a great amount of liquid (some drops are 90% enough for our works) and with a cheap system that can be installed easily on milling machines and lathes too.
The Oiler offers some drops or a continuous flow, but in that case the table of the milling machine must be prepared for the discharge of the liquid (the Sieg SX3L is but I do not need to use it).

Hope youll enjoy the video, and you will find my small idea an inspiration for you! 
Alberto.

----------

Corm (Nov 11, 2022),

nova_robotics (Nov 10, 2022)

----------


## nova_robotics

Looks good. I like it. I'm going to make one then immediately forget to close the valve when I'm done milling.

----------


## AB-SHOP

Hi Nova_robotics, thanks for you comment! I decided to make it becasue i noted that the switch works in normally open position and i have to say that is useful
and you can obtain a good surface finish too!! The blue valve was add by me because the original one didn't close enough!! 
Happy that you liked the video !! A big Ciao from Italy, Alberto

----------


## DIYer

Thanks AB-SHOP! We've added your Drip Feed Oiler to our Machining category,
as well as to your builder page: AB-SHOP's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Drip Feed Oiler
 by AB-SHOP

tags:
oiler

----------

